# iphone 4s 5.1.1 never shut down [FROM:Mac]



## Torchman (Jan 24, 2013)

i recently found this issue with my phone, whenever I try to shutdown it power ups by itself, the only case it will stay shutdown is if it was connected to charger and once its disconnected it power ups again by itself. I have tried rebooting, restoring, restoring to factory settings nothing seems to work for me.
anyone knows what the problem and how to fix it.

thanks,


----------

